# Nalać ci kawy?



## zaffy

Tak się zastanawiałem czy to dobra forma. Ja tak mówię, popytałem znajomych (brzydko mówiący Kraków) i wszyscy powiedzieli tak samo. Ale czy nie powinien być biernik 'Nalać ci kawę?'  

Powiemy przecież np. 'Dać ci książkę?', więc tym samym 'Dać ci kawę?'. Natomiast 'dać ci?' i 'nalać ci?' to chyba to samo, nieprawdaż?


----------



## lukis421

Z tego, co kiedyś tam czytałem, jest to forma eliptyczna (skrócona) pełnego zdania: "nalać ci (trochę/filiżankę/kubek) kawy/herbaty?". Stosuje się ją wyłącznie w przypadku rzeczowników niepoliczalnych i wydaje mi się, że jest w stu procentach poprawna. Z drugiej strony forma "nalać ci kawę" jest gramatycznie poprawna, ale śmiałbym stwierdzić, że nikt tak nie mówi.


----------



## haes

"Nalać Ci kawy" jest z pewnoscią poprawne. Nie jestem lingwistą, wiec nie wnikam. Tak się po prostu mówi. To zapewne przypadek i nie do końca o to samo chodzi, ale po francusku mamy coś podobnego, l'article partitif - uzywamy go wówczas, gdy mowimy o rzeczach nieokreslonych typu woda, kawa, wiatr, mąka, piach - on verse du lait (nalewamy mleka- du lait,  a nie mleko - le lait) on boit du thé (pije się harbaty, a nie herbatę). Jak mówię, nie do konca to samo i po fr. jest to uzywane codziennie, ale mi jako Polakowi to b. pomaga


----------



## Lorenc

haes said:


> "Nalać Ci kawy" jest z pewnoscią poprawne. Nie jestem lingwistą, wiec nie wnikam. Tak się po prostu mówi. To zapewne przypadek i nie do końca o to samo chodzi, ale po francusku mamy coś podobnego, l'article partitif - uzywamy go wówczas, gdy mowimy o rzeczach nieokreslonych typu woda, kawa, wiatr, mąka, piach - on verse du lait (nalewamy mleka- du lait,  a nie mleko - le lait) on boit du thé (pije się harbaty, a nie herbatę). Jak mówię, nie do konca to samo i po fr. jest to uzywane codziennie, ale mi jako Polakowi to b. pomaga



Tak, zgadza się, to się nazywa 'dopełniacz partytywny' (genitive partitive), zob. np. tutaj. W gramatyce Swana (A grammar of contemporary Polish) autor tak wyjaśnia sprawę:
The Genitive is often used with substances instead of the Accusative to indicate “a little” of the substance, as though _trochę_ 'a little' were present before the noun:
_Nalać ci herbaty?_ May I pour you some tea?
_Dodaç cukru? _Should I add some sugar?
_Łyknij wody._ Swallow some water.
_Przywieźć piasku?_ Should I bring some sand?


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> Powiemy przecież np. 'Dać ci książkę?', więc tym samym 'Dać ci kawę?'. Natomiast 'dać ci?' i 'nalać ci?' to chyba to samo, nieprawdaż?


Nie. 
Semantycznie te czasowniki są bliskie, ale nie tożsame. Ale nawet gdyby były znaczyly dokładnie to samo, to też nie oznaczałoby, że rządzą tymi samymi przypadkami.

Zresztą popatrz na modelowe pytania, po których rozpoznajemy przypadki, tak jak nas uczą w szkole. Do celownika masz czemu się przyglądam, a do biernika - co widzę. A znaczeniowo to przecież też prawie to samo.

No i jest jeszcze patrzę na co - gdzie jest biernik, ale z przyimkiem. 

I wytłumacz to teraz  na drodze teoretycznej, nie odwołując się do argumentu, że jest tak, bo ludzie tak mówią.


----------



## jasio

jasio said:


> Semantycznie te czasowniki są bliskie,


A ściślej - w tym konkretnym kontekście te zwroty mają podobne znaczenie. 
Uscislam, bo jak znam życie, ktoś się zaraz przyczepi, że dac i nalać to dwie różne czynności. ;-)


----------



## Europadia

Lorenc, którego jezykiem ojczystym jest wloski, wyjasnil to najlepiej 

Bo na pewno nie mozna powiedziec np. _Napijesz się kawę?_, a _Chcesz kawę?_ ma specyficzne znaczenie (=Chcesz jedną kawę?].


----------



## grassy

Europadia said:


> _Chcesz kawę?_ ma specyficzne znaczenie (=Chcesz jedną kawę?].



Nie, znaczenie _Chcesz kawę?_ będzie zależało od kontekstu. Faktycznie, w większości przypadków będzie chodziło o jedną kawę, bo zwykle kawę oferuje się komuś do picia i podaje się ją w porcjach (filiżankach, kubkach etc.).
Natomiast potrafię wyobrazić sobie sytuacje, kiedy będzie chodziło o coś zupełnie innego: np. znajomy ma dużo kawy przywiezionej w Brazylii i proponuje ci, żebyś wziął sobie kilka paczek.


----------



## jasio

Europadia said:


> Lorenc, którego jezykiem ojczystym jest wloski, wyjasnil to najlepiej


Cudzoziemiec opanowując język obcy musi zrozumieć, jak on działa, podczas gdy dla rdzennego użytkownika jest to tak naturalne, jak oddychanie -- dlatego czasem ciężko jest to precyzyjnie wytłumaczyć. Poza tym, czy Lorenc czasem nie jest lingwista?


Europadia said:


> Bo na pewno nie mozna powiedziec np. _Napijesz się kawę?_, a _Chcesz kawę?_ ma specyficzne znaczenie (=Chcesz jedną kawę?].


A "napijesz się kawy" to niby ile kawy oznacza? Dzbanek?  Zwykle jest to jedna kawa / herbata / szklana napoju, ciastko, itp. Chyba tylko piwo liczy się co do zasady na krzynki. 
ATSD, to "chcesz kawę" zrozumiał bym pewnie jako propozycję wzięcia paczki kawy na wynos, a nie zaparzenia filiżanki. Ale może to tylko pamięć lat 80.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> ATSD



Ale ten skrótowiec to chyba nie z lat 80?


----------



## yezyk

In my view, Lorenc is right. Generally speaking (there are always exceptions, as we know), it is about the fact that we do not know how much coffee exactly:
(jedną) kawę
(trochę) kawy
OK: Wypić (jedną) kawę | wypić (trochę) kawy
*Napić się (jedną) kawę | OK: napić się (trochę) kawy
*Nalać (jedną) kawę | OK: nalać (trochę) kawy


----------

